# Re: [EVDL] Rewinding Solenoid Coils for Different Voltages ThanSpecified



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Rewinding Solenoid Coils for Different Voltages ThanSpecified*

Hello Martin and everybody,

One thing, that I like to add to the rewinding methods, is that if you are 
either replacing the windings on any type of coils and pre-calculated the 
length and size of wire and you need to purchase some magnet wire from a 
motor shop, they normally coil enough wire on a small empty plastic wire 
reel for you with a coil wrapping machine.

Instead of coiling the wire you want on to the reel, take your coil form in 
and it is place on a coil winder, that counts the number of turns and length 
of wire. The coil winder is also use for counting the number of turns and 
length as it takes off the old wire.

I have done this many times, and only it only cost me the cost of the wire. 
Its only takes minutes to do while you are waiting for them to do it.

You have them coil several more feet more, so you can exactly tune the coil 
for the right voltage. Most of the time, the wire is random wrap instead of 
layer wrap. The ohm reading on a wire in a long straight length may read 
slightly different than when its place on the coil and again different when 
power is apply.

Most of my own coils I make for communication work and wind my self is layer 
wrap where each wire loop is place tightly next to the other. In testing if 
there is a slight gap between any one wire coil, this changes the induction 
of the coil.

If you random wrap several coils with the same wire, each coil may have a 
different power level, this is why you have them wrap more wire then you 
need and then trim the wire back until it reads the results you want.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "martin winlow" <[email protected]>
To: "EVDL Post Message" <[email protected]>; <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, December 15, 2007 3:45 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Rewinding Solenoid Coils for Different Voltages 
ThanSpecified


> For Everyone's Delectation...
>
> I stumbled over this today. The subject line says it all...
>
> http://www.qsl.net/ki7cx/Coilrewind.htm
>
> Regards, Martin Winlow
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

